
Dogs are no smarter than goats - rusk
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/offbeat/dogs-are-no-smarter-than-goats-scientists-say-1.3648764
======
rusk
Anybody who’s ever met a goat, would realise this isn’t much of a criticism.
Goats are very Smart, evolutionarily smart enough to not become sheep. They
call baby goats _”kids”_ for a reason!

